# What is the best brush for using everyday?



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

We use the furminator about once every 2 weeks but we are looking for something to use everyday.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I use the furminator 2-3 times a week


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

I use the furminator constantly.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AllisonSI use the furminator constantly.


Do you have any problems by using it constantly. I've been afraid of hurting the coat since the directions only say use once a week? I love that thing and it's the only thing that really gets the shedded undercoat out and quickly. (Phoenix is not patient enough for me to brush him for longer than 5 minutes)

Usually I only use the fuminator once a week as per directions. The rest of the week I use either a pin brush or a slicker brush.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I wouldnt use a furminator daily, I wouldn't use it more than once a week. For daily use something like a slicker brush, boar bristle brush, or pin is better. Once you get a regular grooming routine going you don't pull out that much hair on a daily basis and much of the grooming is to bring the oils on the skin through the coat.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks. I was worried about damaging the coat on Link also since he is only 10 months old. Lin, is the boar bristle brush something you get at the pet store? I know he acts like the slicker brush is irritating him.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes, they have them at petstores and you can also buy the ones for humans. There are similar nylon bristle ones as well. They work the best for distributing the oils in the coat. I use one along with my slicker and furminator. 

Here's an example: http://www.opentip.com/Home-Garden/Large-Oval-Pure-Boar-Bristle-Brush-p-178320.html

Here's an article about them. Its talking about human hair but it applies to dog hair as well: http://beauty.about.com/od/hairbasics/f/boarbristle.htm


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Lin. My daughter uses one on her hair.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Link's Mom I know he acts like the slicker brush is irritating him.


Phoenix acts the same way and I found that pressing too hard with the slicker brush can be irritating for him. If I do it lightly, but still with enough pressure to get the undercoat, he's better with it.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

There are slicker brushes with little plastic beads on the tips so it doesnt feel rough on the skin like the plain wire ones. 

http://www.opentip.com/Home-Garden/Pro-Slicker-Brush-p-762909.html


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Lin, I know it's not my thread, but thanks for that link. I'm willing to give that thing a try. I like the slicker brush to get the undercoat between furminator sessions.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Doesn't matter who's thread it is







we're all here to help each other.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a T-pin brush from Chris Christensen. I love it. It's a little pricier than the cheap ones you get a Petco, etc, but the quality is great. It's a pin brush w/round tips, and it glides really well through the coat. I pretty much stopped using our regular pin brush, as it's harsher on the coat and skin both. This one is great. (Unfortunately Kodee got a hold of it and chewed the wood handle. I still use it, though!) Kodee is coated, so it works great on long-hairs, too.

Well worth the $24 or so. I have a boar bristle brush, but the bristles are so close together it just glides over the top of the coat - doesn't seem to do much good. JMO.

Here's a link to some Chris C. stuff:

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/c...istensen_TBrush


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KodeeGirl regular pin brush


I use the above and I like how it works.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

The boar bristle brush I use is a human one, it has 2 lengths of bristles so I've found it works really well. I have a slicker, pin brush, greyhound comb, and furminator too. The only one I don't really use is the pin brush! Oh, I also have a zoom groom but I usually only use that for baths,


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

I just found this cool rubber mitt thing that I've been using on both D and our LH kitty. Larger rubber nubbies on 1 side and smaller,tighter nubs on the other. Both animals LOVE it! D will lean into me as long as I will keep brushing him and Mr. Bojangles stretches out and each side so I can get to his belly. He sounds like a little motor boat, he's purring so hard







I really like it because it gets the oils to the surface and all the hair stays in the nubbies so we can relax on the couch and brush the animals at the same time. When you go to "empty" the mitt, all the hair comes off in a sheet. 

This is similar to what I have at home, except you just slip your hand into mine. No extra thumb bit. 

I also use a shedding blade when it's coat blowing time.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I just use a straight pin, undercoat rake during shedding.... Straight rubber pin smoothing brush for finishing.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LuvsDieterI just found this cool rubber mitt thing that I've been using on both D and our LH kitty. Larger rubber nubbies on 1 side and smaller,tighter nubs on the other. Both animals LOVE it! D will lean into me as long as I will keep brushing him and Mr. Bojangles stretches out and each side so I can get to his belly. He sounds like a little motor boat, he's purring so hard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this what you meant?


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lin
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LuvsDieterI just found this cool rubber mitt thing that I've been using on both D and our LH kitty. Larger rubber nubbies on 1 side and smaller,tighter nubs on the other. Both animals LOVE it! D will lean into me as long as I will keep brushing him and Mr. Bojangles stretches out and each side so I can get to his belly. He sounds like a little motor boat, he's purring so hard
> ...


That's exactly it!! I found mine at Big Lots


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I've never used them on my dogs or cats but I love them for the horses. You can buy them at TSC for anyone thats interested.


----------

